# Black Lacquer Choices?



## WeLove2Paint (Sep 28, 2014)

I currently use Sherwood Vinyl Sealer as an option for painting kitchen cabinets black. Do y'all have any positive experience, if so what products do you like to use?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Valspar precat


----------

